# Planet Green to rebrand as Destination America on May 28



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

Discovery Networks to launch Destination America to replace Planet Green


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

sounds even worse than the original pitch for Planet Green. 
the schedule sounds rather muddled, with a little bit of Travel Channel, a little bit of Discovery Channel rejects.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

A travel channel escaping Middle America?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

As it turns out, going "green" was just a passing fad, but what is more "American" today than _more_ reality shows.


----------



## photostudent (Nov 8, 2007)

Sounds like it is still going to be the "Botton of the Discovery Barrel" channel. There are plenty enough stories of great American entrepreneurs and charactors but I doubt that is what we will get.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

+1 (Nick/photostudent).


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

I guess they found out that there was not enough green ($) in green (ecology).


----------



## timf (Apr 21, 2002)

Planet Green already seemed to be Discovery's version of the Travel Channel, so it is about time they change the name to reflect that.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Church AV Guy said:


> I guess they found out that there was not enough green ($) in green (ecology).


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

Great news. We need less preachfests.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Actually I liked the "idea" of Planet Green, I just didn't find it entertaining. I didn't find it preachy at all actually.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Actually I liked the "idea" of Planet Green, I just didn't find it entertaining. I didn't find it preachy at all actually.


Yeah... I liked the subject matter, but rarely watched it.

I have ABSOLUTELY no interest whatsoever in Destination America! 

~Alan


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Coca Cola Kid said:


> Discovery Networks to launch Destination America to replace Planet Green


This is the second revamp of it. First it was house decor, forgot the name. Now this.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

Paul Secic said:


> This is the second revamp of it. First it was house decor, forgot the name. Now this.


Discovery Home and before that Discovery Home and Leisure.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I don't know who said it, but at one point a poster here suggested renaming everything to "Stuff" with a number. That might not be too far from the truth in terms of content.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

mreposter said:


> sounds even worse than the original pitch for Planet Green.
> the schedule sounds rather muddled, with a little bit of Travel Channel, a little bit of Discovery Channel rejects.


This is third time the channel has flipped. Before Planet Green it was a home decoration channel.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> This is third time the channel has flipped. Before Planet Green it was a home decoration channel.


Well you maybe on to something. There are many flip this house shows out there, maybe what we really need is a flip this channel show :lol:


----------



## TomK (Oct 18, 2010)

Maybe we can get Directv to remove this channel and give us TCM or BBCA in HD. (Yea right....)


----------



## btk89 (Oct 8, 2011)

TomK said:


> Maybe we can get Directv to remove this channel and give us TCM or BBCA in HD. (Yea right....)


You read my mind! I can't remember the last time I tuned in to planet green and saw anything other than "paranormal this" or "ghost that." Not sure what that ever had to do with "green" but I say scrap the entire channel and give us BBC HD!!!!!!


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

btk89 said:


> You read my mind! I can't remember the last time I tuned in to planet green and saw anything other than "paranormal this" or "ghost that." Not sure what that ever had to do with "green" but I say scrap the entire channel and give us BBC HD!!!!!!


Aren't ghost's recycled people? :lol:

Oh wait a minute, I'm thinking of Soylent Green


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

thats a horrible name for a channel ,I thought that was a name of a program!


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

photostudent said:


> Sounds like it is still going to be the "Botton of the Discovery Barrel" channel. There are plenty enough stories of great American entrepreneurs and charactors but I doubt that is what we will get.


No, no...I think the bottom of the Discovery barrel is still OWN:lol:


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

TomK said:


> Maybe we can get Directv to remove this channel and give us TCM or BBCA in HD. (Yea right....)


I don't think we'll get that lucky. Something tells me when it comes contract renegotiation time, Discovery is going to say "You want the main Discovery channel? Have to take and pay for ALL of our channels!". And what cable/satellite company isn't going to carry the main Discovery channel?


----------

